
SteamBirds Postmortem: A New Take on the Flash Game Industry - joshuacc
http://www.casualconnect.org/content/Seattle/2010/steambirdsseattle10.html
======
benologist
Andy's an awesome dude. Him + SteamBirds are of the earliest users of my
analytics platform and biggest supporters - I even get a shoutout towards the
end of the video (although I'm not SWFStats anymore I've rebranded as
Playtomic).

